
David Blaine's 72-hour, million-volt endurance test - cpeterso
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/02/science/million-volts-for-david-blaine-in-electrified-endurance-test.html
======
EvaPeron
I like Tesla too, but dude, this sounds like the Chinese water torture cell
that felled Houdini. Sometimes the greatest finally go too far. Being
protected by a Faraday cage, this stunt is unlikely to kill him, but the
affect upon the brain would appear to be unknown. Part of me says it is a
great experiment, the other part of me says, dude, that is what lab rats are
for, lol.

At any rate, as AC/DC says, "For those about to rock, we salute you." :-)

